# Live rock dead?



## Tukwut (Mar 15, 2007)

My live rock was out of the water for about 8-12 hours before it made it into my tank, which then I filled with tap water while stirring in the salt (as recommended by my lfs). I didn't have enough reef salt to bring the water up to the correct salinity--only to about 0.019 where it sat for about 2 weeks. The tank seemed to start cycling for the first couple of weeks but then seemed to stop, with the nitrites at around 0.05. There are no visible signs of any small inverts or anything. How can I tell the condition of my live rock? Thanks!


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Was it wet the whole time? When it was out of the tank. That is a low salt content but its not to low As long as the rock was still damp when you put it in it will be all right but if it was dry its gone but should return.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It sounds alright to me as well. Your trites are actually quite low. Zero is perfect of course. It just tells me you need to let it sit a few more weeks. Might try and jump start the process again by adding a little fish food to the tank so the bacteria will multiply.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I've done that, if its dry then get a little bit of good live rock and put the dry and the thriving rock(s) in the tank. That always fixes mine.


----------

